
What's new in Swift 3.0? - fizzbuzzmeh
https://www.hackingwithswift.com/swift3
======
shrugger
Uploaded this page as an image to imgur with no ads:
[http://imgur.com/DVwIQj0](http://imgur.com/DVwIQj0)

Shameful that developers resort to blocking ad-blockers, especially with
malicious adjacking becoming more and more prevalent.

